
IMUNES – open source network emulator for Linux using Docker and Open vSwitch - gcetusic
http://imunes.net
======
gcetusic
There's a separate repo with examples you can download and try out:
[https://github.com/imunes/imunes-examples/](https://github.com/imunes/imunes-
examples/) Just load an .imn file in IMUNES. The development team is looking
for testers to report bugs and suggestions so if you find anything report it
on the Github page. There's also a very useful blog post that gives some
background: [http://www.brianlinkletter.com/imunes-on-
linux/](http://www.brianlinkletter.com/imunes-on-linux/)

